# Animal Crossing(ww) Trivia



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

*Please don't google or whatever you can think of that is cheating, it ruins the game for the people who do play fairly. If you're going to cheat and ruin the fun please go. Also, due to the fact that people can cheat there will be no prizes.*

I'm going to have rounds of 25 Questions... Questions are in 1, 3 and 5 points most of the time though there will be times where it will be modified for the question. Bonus Questions will come 3 times in a round which are worth 30 points.

*ACWW: Question One...* _Explain in Detail - How do you gain the Golden Shovel?_
*3 Points : Only 1 for lack of detail*

*AC: Question Two...* _Explain in Detail - How do you gain the Golden Shovel?_
*3 Points : Only 1 for lack of detail*


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm going for both.

For Animal Crossing: Wild World, you buy 2 shovels, plant one of the shovels in the ground, and wait 24 hours. In that time period, dig the shovel you buried back up and it will be golden.

For the original AC, you do the same, but the golden shovel will grow into a tree and 3 will appear on the tree.

--------

I'm sure about the WW one, but not of the original.


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2007)

AC:WW
Bury a Shovel (you will need two Shovels for this).  After a full day has past, dig it up and you will have a Golden Shovel.

AC
Once per day a small patch of the ground will be shimmering, grab a Shovel and dig up the area, and you will receive 1,000, 10,000 or 30,000 Bells.  Bury another Shovel in the hole while it is still shimmering.  A small sprout will pop up.  Wait until it grows into a full fledged tree, then shake it and the Golden Shovel will fall to the ground.  Note that the hole must be in a position that would normally allow a planted tree to grow in, so nothing bordering it on all sides.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Kyle has Q 1 correct, you get 3 points. Mino has Q 2 correct, you get 3 points.


*ACWW: Question Three... BONUS* _Explain in Detail - What is a Rafflesia, how do you get it and how do you get rid of it?_
*30 Points*

*AC: Question Four..* _What do you get for paying off all your debt?_
*3 Points*

Mino - 3 Points
Kyle - 3 P


----------



## Tyler (Nov 11, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *AC: Question Four..* _What do you get for paying off all your debt?_
> *3 Points*


 In AC when you Pay off your debt you get your house upgraded 100% and a statue of your character at the train station. Either Gold, Silver, Bronze, or Green.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have it partially right. 1 Point. Someone else can get it right completely and get 3 points.

Mino - 3 Points
Kyle - 3 P
Odd - 1 P


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Cmon, I know some of you know this.


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2007)

Paying off your debt will get you a statue by the train station.  Gold if you're the first person to pay it off, silver if you're second, bronze if you're third, and green if you're fourth.  I'm almost certain that's all you get.  You can then deposit and withdraw bells from the Post Office if you want.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Paying off your debt will get you a statue by the train station. Gold if you're the first person to pay it off, silver if you're second, bronze if you're third, and green if you're fourth. I'm almost certain that's all you get. You can then deposit and withdraw bells from the Post Office if you want.


You got it.

3 Points.

Mino - 6 Points
Kyle - 3 P
Odd - 1 P


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2007)

....

The post office thing was it?  OK....


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> The post office thing was it? OK....


Two things... Odd lacked that the color depends on the order and yes, you get a account at the post office too.

Nobody knows the ACWW bonus one?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2007)

Rafflesia is a flower that appears on the ground after many days have passed and many weeds have appeared. The only way to get rid of it is to pick MOST of the weeds.

I just figured the Rafflesia was the flower, since I don't think its any other plant.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Rafflesia is a flower that appears on the ground after many days have passed and many weeds have appeared. The only way to get rid of it is to pick MOST of the weeds.
> 
> I just figured the Rafflesia was the flower, since I don't think its any other plant.


 You got it!

Kyle - 33 Points
Mino - 6 P
Odd - 1 P


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2007)

Yay.  :dance: 

Any more?


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

*ACWW: Question Five..* _Explain in Detail - How do you gain the Golden Axe?_
*5 Points : Only 1 for lack of detail*

*AC: Question Six...* _How do you gain the Golden Axe?_
*3 Points*


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2007)

In the original AC, you had to have your town perfect as the Wishing Well instructed (aka. Needs more trees, etc.) and you'd eventually get the axe.

Im to lazy to answer the WW one. :\


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> In the original AC, you had to have your town perfect as the Wishing Well instructed (aka. Needs more trees, etc.) and you'd eventually get the axe.
> 
> Im to lazy to answer the WW one. :\


You've got it partially correct, just missing an exact stat. I've give you 2 P for it.

Kyle - 35 Points
Mino - 6 P
Odd - 1 P


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2007)

Town needs to be perfect for 14 days as according to the Wishing Well.  Next to no weeds, and a certain amount of trees in each acre must be maintained for the entire time.

Or, use a UC. :r


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Town needs to be perfect for 14 days as according to the Wishing Well.  Next to no weeds, and a certain amount of trees in each acre must be maintained for the entire time.
> 
> Or, use a UC. :r


 Correct.

Kyle - 35 Points
Mino - 9 P
Odd - 1 P


----------



## Tyler (Nov 11, 2007)

In AC:WW you will need to keep do the trading game, trading various items with villagers such as Tom Nook's Safe, Tortimer's Chair, until you get the Scallop. When you have the scallop you can give it to Pascal who will than give you a Golden Axe for your accomplishment.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> In AC:WW you will need to keep do the trading game, trading various items with villagers such as Tom Nook's Safe, Tortimer's Chair, until you get the Scallop. When you have the scallop you can give it to Pascal who will than give you a Golden Axe for your accomplishment.


 You lacked a little detail at the end but I won't both being picky.

Kyle - 35 Points
Mino - 9 P
Odd - 6 P


----------



## Kyle (Nov 11, 2007)

Do we get another question now?


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

*ACWW: Question Seven..* _Answer Y/N to all Questions - Does the watering can effect...
1. Flowers?
2. Saplings
3. Growing Trees
4. Full Grown Trees
5. Red Turnips_
*2 Points for each*

*AC: Question Eight...* _What days does The Dump pick-up? Times are not necessary._
*5 Points*


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2007)

AC:WW question:
1. Flowers?
Yes
2. Saplings
No
3. Growing Trees
No
4. Full Grown Trees
No
5. Red Turnips
Yes

AC question:
Dump pick up is on Monday at 6am, I believe.


----------



## JJH (Nov 11, 2007)

AC:WW-
1. Y
2. N
3. N
4. N
5. Y

AC- Monday


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

AC Q, both of you. And I'll let one more person answer the ACWW one.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 11, 2007)

AC - Monday...

whoops :r

1. Flowers?
Yes
2. Saplings
No
3. Growing Trees
No
4. Full Grown Trees
No
5. Red Turnips
No

Soo hard.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

The results on the ACWW one...

1. Flowers
Yes
2. Saplings
No
3. Growing Trees
No
4. Full Grown Trees
No
5. Red Turnips
Yes

Now who's saying soooooo hard, odd?

Enjoy your 10, 10 and 8 Points guys.

Kyle - 35 Points
Mino - 19 P
Odd - 15 P
JJH - 10 P

I'm surprised nobody has the dump Q right... Kyle's the last hope. D:


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's the new ACWW one:

*ACWW: Question Nine... *_What's special about the Golden Net?_
*1 Point*


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2007)

It is larger.

And dump pick up is Saturday?


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> It is larger.
> 
> And dump pick up is Saturday?


 ACWW Q is correct. And only one answer per person unless it take like forever.


----------



## JJH (Nov 11, 2007)

It has the wider net for easier catching and the likes.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> It has the wider net for easier catching and the likes.


 Mino already got it.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, it looks like nobody else is going to try answering the Dump question...

Question Forfeited 

*ACWW: Question Ten...* _What Mario Set item was actually officially released by Nintendo via WFC? _
*5 Points*

*AC: Question Eleven...* _What do you get for catching all the fish?_
*5 Points*


----------



## Mino (Nov 11, 2007)

AC Question:
You get the Golden ROd and a fancy little fish on your house.

ACWW Question:
No idear, I missed that stuff, as I sold the game shortly before that.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> AC Question:
> You get the Golden ROd and a fancy little fish on your house.
> 
> ACWW Question:
> No idear, I missed that stuff, as I sold the game shortly before that.


 Correct.

Kyle - 35 Points
Mino - 25 P
Odd - 15 P
JJH - 10 P


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 12, 2007)

There's more than one item...


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2007)

Golden Coin.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> There's more than one item...


 The rest of the mario set was not officially released on Wi-Fi.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Golden Coin.


 Correct.

Kyle - 35 Points
Mino - 25 P
Odd - 15 P
JJH - 10 P
Koeh - 5 P


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 12, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you sure about that? D:

Oh, they were at Toys R Us, weren't they...


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 12, 2007)

So what's the next question...?


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> So what's the next question...?


 I just came back from looking for galaxy, give me a second.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

*ACWW: Question Twelve..* _What day is Lyle's day?_
*1 Point*

*AC: Question Thirteen... Bonus* _What are Nook's Cranny store hours?_
*30 Points*


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2007)

Saturday
8am-11pm


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Saturday
> 8am-11pm


 Yes
No

Kyle - 35 Points
Mino - 25 P
Odd - 15 P
JJH - 10 P
Koeh - 6 P


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually, I'll change the Nook one into a bonus question.


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know it now... <_<


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2007)

Nook's Cranny is from 8am to 10pm.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

Mino said:
			
		

> Nook's Cranny is from 8am to 10pm.


 Wrong.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 12, 2007)

7-10?

Sheesh... Nook's Cranny in AC was 5 years ago


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> 7-10?
> 
> Sheesh... Nook's Cranny in AC was 5 years ago


 No!


----------



## Mino (Nov 12, 2007)

8am to 9pm?


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm going to have to allow multiple guesses here or nobody will get it...

and... incorrect.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 12, 2007)

9 am to 11 pm


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> 9 am to 11 pm


 No.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 12, 2007)

6-9?


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

N
O
.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll take two more guesses.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 12, 2007)

8 AM - 11 PM?


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> 8 AM - 11 PM?


 Noooooo!


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2007)

8-10


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> 8-10


 NOOOOOOO.


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2007)

Bump.

Cmon, you get multiple guesses.


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2007)

9-10


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> 9-10


FINALLY.

30 Points!

Koeh - 36 Points
Kyle - 35 P
Mino - 25 P
Odd - 15 P
JJH - 10 P


----------



## Kyle (Nov 13, 2007)

New question?


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2007)

This is on hold due to Galaxy awesomeness.

Blame Nintendo.


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2007)

Please continue to blame Galaxy, I probably won't get into this again until I hit 120 stars.

2 times for Luigi.


----------

